# Model ,year?



## RichH (Nov 27, 2019)

Thinking about purchasing this bike any thoughts on model and year Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2019)

Painted area where badge was kinda looks like Great Western Crown


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 1102286



that's what came to mind....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 27, 2019)

The lower position of the truss tube has me thinking that it may be post war; 1919+.
The chain ring sprocket looks of the Mead family; and a "franken-crank" repair.
The hollow seat post looks like the 1916 EJ Lonn patent 1,204,797.
It is a motorbike model.
Any serial number?


----------



## RichH (Nov 30, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The lower position of the truss tube has me thinking that it may be post war; 1919+.
> The chain ring sprocket looks of the Mead family; and a "franken-crank" repair.
> The hollow seat post looks like the 1916 EJ Lonn patent 1,204,797.
> It is a motorbike model.
> Any serial number?



I havent found any serial numbers


----------



## RichH (Feb 23, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The lower position of the truss tube has me thinking that it may be post war; 1919+.
> The chain ring sprocket looks of the Mead family; and a "franken-crank" repair.
> The hollow seat post looks like the 1916 EJ Lonn patent 1,204,797.
> It is a motorbike model.
> Any serial number?



I found the serial number. A52067


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2020)

Im thinking a moto-racer...possible early cafe-racer ptototype..


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 24, 2020)

I have begun to resign to believe that Great Western Manufacturing, La Porte Indiana may have used alphabet letters beginning with an “A” in about 1915.
GWM seat posts are sometimes stamped with the US Patent numbers (which have date associations). 
We also see the *Fauber* threaded and notched bottom bracket; (again means earlier GWM).
The handle bar looks upside down; and the seat post backwards.


----------



## RichH (Mar 1, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I have begun to resign to believe that Great Western Manufacturing, La Porte Indiana may have used alphabet letters beginning with an “A” in about 1915.
> GWM seat posts are sometimes stamped with the US Patent numbers (which have date associations).
> We also see the *Fauber* threaded and notched bottom bracket; (again means earlier GWM).
> The handle bar looks upside down; and the seat post backwards.



Pulled seat post had number 1,204,797 .looked up pat. Seems to be from 1o16


----------

